# Best Laptop Anti Virus



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

What do users recommend AVG, McAfee, Avast or Pc totalguard or is there a better 1 out there that is a fantastic Anti Virus protector for a laptop???


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nod32. Uses very little in the way of resources and is constantly at the top of the league tables for AV. Not free, but worth every penny imho.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE).

Costs nothing, does the job (if properly updated within Windows Update) and uses very few resources on a modern machine.

The best advice is not to visit any "dodgy" websites and don't rely on popup blockers.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Stan said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE).
> 
> Costs nothing, does the job (if properly updated within Windows Update) and uses very few resources on a modern machine.
> 
> The best advice is not to visit any "dodgy" websites and don't rely on popup blockers.


MSE is excellent and it's all I use now.

It does update itself before performing a scheduled scan. A scheduled scan is by default once a week but this can be changed in Settings.

Good protection against 'dodgy' sites too.......so I'm told.

(Stan, RLT torch owners club? I never knew it existed, I have a fair collection)


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Being extremely reluctant to spend money I have used AVG free version for the last few years. Never had an issue but as mentioned above, I don't go looking for trouble!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd go for nod32 too if I were paying but like you, I have never spent a penny on 'security' software.

I switched from AVG to Avira when I built my current Win7 64 bit PC and have not had a single problem with either infection or performance.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got the AVG free trial at the moment and it keeps announcing that it runs out in so many days, what then? do you just uninstall and reinstall?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

handlehall said:


> I've got the AVG free trial at the moment and it keeps announcing that it runs out in so many days, what then? do you just uninstall and reinstall?


Sounds like you've installed the paid-for version of AVG. Uninstall and install the free version (http://free.avg.com/gb-en/free-antivirus-download) or any of the other free ones mentioned (Avira, Avast, MSE, etc...). That and a good anti-malware program (malwarebytes: http://www.malwarebytes.org/) and some common sense should keep you safe.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the AVG free trial at the moment and it keeps announcing that it runs out in so many days, what then? do you just uninstall and reinstall?
> ...


Thought I'd got it wrong somewhere! I've bought anti-virus for the past few years, thanks for the links, I'll give it a go.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I run AVG on both the laptop and the desktop - no problems with dodgy (ooops :lol: ) *any* websites and have it set on autorun. The older versions used to update themselves in the freebie version, but no longer - - you have to remember to do that yourself :yes:

Next, for HandleHall - you have to select the *FREE* version when you d/l in the first place. It's sort of hidden in amongst the download page which is set up to force feed you towards a trial of the paid for version. Once you d/l the freebie, also double read and *de*-select on the install screens for the toolbar (cr*p) and search box (waste of time), just install the basic free version.

I'd be inclined to un-install the trial and then re-install the freebie as above, it should let you do this OK.

ldman: :weed:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

To Krispy and Mel, as I started to uninstall the trial AVG it gave the option to convert to the free 2012 version so job done - thanks guys.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got avast proffesional on mine and i does the job well


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

Another vote for *Avast!*, although *MSE* is prety good as well.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

mel said:


> I run AVG on both the laptop and the desktop - no problems with dodgy (ooops :lol: ) *any* websites and have it set on autorun. The older versions used to update themselves in the freebie version, but no longer - - you have to remember to do that yourself


I've got the current free version and I find it updates itself no probs.

You're right about the avg search bar tho - it's useless!


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Another vote for Avira, I used AVG for years, but find Avira better on a laptop


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

I've been using Comodo for the last couple of years and no problems so far.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I know some swear by it but I have had problems with AVG in the past so would avoid it.

I would recommend Sophos as it appears to have been (within the limted scope of my career) the "professional's choice" among IT support teams.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I use AVG 2012 free, but would not be without my first line of defence - Sandboxie. Beats everything else hands down, IMHO.


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stan said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE).
> 
> Costs nothing, does the job (if properly updated within Windows Update) and uses very few resources on a modern machine.
> 
> The best advice is not to visit any "dodgy" websites and don't rely on popup blockers.





Stan said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE).
> 
> Costs nothing, does the job (if properly updated within Windows Update) and uses very few resources on a modern machine.
> 
> The best advice is not to visit any "dodgy" websites and don't rely on popup blockers.


Agreed. Excellent and trouble free.

I used to use AVG for years. That worked fine but was much more intrusive than MSE.


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry been offline as my laptop was infected by the dreaded zeus and my financial information taken so nevertheless had to sort out all my bank and credit card accounts and purchase another laptop as i felt compromised by my other 1 even though i had it flattened. I watched click a 30 min programme about zeus, which recommended alot of anti viruses didnt work against this but kaspersky 2012 was 1 that did and was on offer at pc world for Â£22 so fingers crossed im now fully protected.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Stan said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE).
> 
> Costs nothing, does the job (if properly updated within Windows Update) and uses very few resources on a modern machine.
> 
> The best advice is not to visit any "dodgy" websites and don't rely on popup blockers.


I asked this same question to a IT security expert who earns serious money

he said the same. Its good enough and is free.

save the money for wild women


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Free ones AVG, Avast, Avira, MSE

Paid ones Nod 32, Mccafee.

I always used the free versions of AVG for years, but after trying MSE, I have had no problems.


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

trackrat said:


> Free ones AVG, Avast, Avira, MSE
> 
> Paid ones Nod 32, Mccafee.
> 
> I always used the free versions of AVG for years, but after trying MSE, I have had no problems.


I tried McAfee but it clashed with MSE an advised me on windows 7 to uninstall 1, this is my daughters Laptop for high school homework!! Do I uninstall MSE an use McAfee or use Kapersky 2012 that's on my new laptop!?


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

I used the free version of AVG happily for many years and thought it was fantastic.....unfortunately I had a problem on my desktop and found it was riddled with stuff AVG hadn't managed to catch. Our IT guy recommended the free version of Avast which has been excellent so far, plus I like the idea of something that sounds a bit piratey!

I tend to use it in conjunction with other programmes like Malware Bytes Anti Malware, and up to now all has been good.


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

well to update you i put mcafee on my daughters windows 7 laptop but had to uninstall MSE first and it seemed to run fine then over the next few days its crashed daily on the internet and slowed right down to frustrating levels to then finally keep having to force shutdowns on the laptop so 5 days of hell!!!! anyway i have now uninstalled McAfee and reinstalled MSE and the Toshiba windows 7 laptop is back to running like usual again, So Strange?????


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been using Avast for about 4-5 years and have to say i have had no problems. Have to sort of re-register annually, but not a problem, and its free


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

msidgwick said:


> What do users recommend AVG, McAfee, Avast or Pc totalguard or is there a better 1 out there that is a fantastic Anti Virus protector for a laptop???


 If you're lucky enough to live in an area served by Virginmedia you get an excellent anti-virus included in the basic broadband/TV/phone package. I've had no problems with any viruses since I joined with them - ever since they were 'Ntlworld/Cabletel' (10 years+?). They've been consistently the fastest, bestest broadband supplier for a long time now - and they are about to upgrade the basic package to 20Mb - for a modest increase in price, of course.


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it too flipant to say buy an Apple? I have had macs for 23 years and never bought a single bit of anti virus software and never caught a virus either.


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

jpjsavage said:


> Is it too flipant to say buy an Apple? I have had macs for 23 years and never bought a single bit of anti virus software and never caught a virus either.


Funnily enough I have been advised this from numerous family and friends but when i went to buy 1 i got all confused as to which 1 was the best to purchase?? the macbook air or the macbook pro and what spec???


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

Happy to advise further if you can give me a bit more detail about what you intend to use it for, and where (I.e. would you need it to be portable!).


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

jpjsavage said:


> Is it too flipant to say buy an Apple? I have had macs for 23 years and never bought a single bit of anti virus software and never caught a virus either.


If you've never used Anti-Virus how would you know that you've never had a virus? Its not as if they are famous for announcing themselves ( some do, but by no means all).

The main reason for there being less virus for MACs than for PCs is that they are less popular. This doesn't make them virus proof. Suggesting such promotes the myth and makes any future virus more likely to be effective.

There are things you can do to avoid virus infection (don't use porn sites, or other 'iffy' sites), don't connect to the internet (there are virus varieties that can infect simply by downloading a page in your browser). Don't ever add software to your machine (by USB, DVD, CDr, etc).

If however you do want to use your computer, then whether it be PC or Mac a responsible owner will install and use an effective AV suite. Failure to do so simply allows your machine to be used as part of a 'Bot-Net' and you'd never even know it.


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes it definately needs to be portable but not too bothered about weight, need it for browsing the internet on a daily basis,business and storage ie scuba pictures and business docs etc. I do like a quick laptop that can handle numerous pages open or multitasking say 3 or 4 activities any one time.


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Avast! Free Edition. You can even give it a false email address to get a years free subscription.


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

at work we use eset but i dont believe its free

avast strikes a good balance between effective and non-intensive


----------

